# Code change for tandem breakers?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

if the panel is labeled for it.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

CRStarbird said:


> I was just told by an Eaton rep that the rules have changed for NEC 2014. We are now allowed to use any number of tandem breakers up to the amperage limit of the panel? Does this sound right?
> 
> Also, I'm trying to search the NEC book but I don't know what they use as the term for tandem breakers. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



I heard that too. Also heard Square D is coming out with a AFCI enchanced panel. Supposedly the white pigtail wont be needed on Square D breakers with this new type of panel.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> if the panel is labeled for it.


are there any panels labeled to use that many tandem? CH-CH? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

It is usually in the panel model number:
20/20 panel is 20 space 20 breaker
20/40 panel is 20 space 40 breaker
And so on.


----------

